# Reloading bullets for sale



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Selling some stuff I've gone a different direction with the 7mag and 223.

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43333216

Is a link to the listing. I can't seem to post pictures on here for some reason.


----------

